# Steam Summer Sales!



## AndyB (Jun 24, 2010)

http://store.steampowered.com/
June 24th - July 4th

I love you Valve... but why do this to me? I have no money as it is!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 24, 2010)

It's just you, me, and Sean when it comes to this sale, Andy.

But anyways, it is indeed an amazing sale.  I've got a list of 6 games all for under 50 dollars.  The daily deals might even shorten the price even further.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2010)

I want Men of War.


----------



## Numner (Jun 24, 2010)

I might buy all the must haves this summer

TF2
CSS
HL2
HL2 Episode 1 & 2
G-Mod

But I don't think they're on sale ._.

Fuuu-

CSS is C:


----------



## SamXX (Jun 24, 2010)

I picked up Counter Strike Source for Mac, I've yet to play it though.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> I might buy all the must haves this summer
> 
> TF2
> CSS
> ...


Iif you buy me Men of War gold editon for $8 I'll give you TF2.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a guest pass for Killing Floor if anybody wants to try that out. I've already sent one of them out.


----------



## Numner (Jun 24, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omy

That was a price drop.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 24, 2010)

whoa, bioshock 2 $15

anybody played that/recommended it?  bioshawk was pretty cool, is it similar, or a completely different beast?

haven't read reviews/etc

also, the northern lights indie pack

has anyone played saira, or recommend any of those games?  that looks like a good deal


----------



## Numner (Jun 24, 2010)

CSS is only for today?


Fuuuuuuuu-


----------



## AndyB (Jun 24, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> whoa, bioshock 2 $15
> anybody played that/recommended it?  bioshawk was pretty cool, is it similar, or a completely different beast?
> haven't read reviews/etc
> 
> ...


Bioshock 2 was a great game, loved it to pieces. The online can be iffy, but all round an amazing game.


----------



## Conor (Jun 24, 2010)

Ooooh, thanks Andy.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 24, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Ooooh, thanks Andy.


Anytime dude. Glad to get the news out.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 24, 2010)

BioShock 2 for 15 bucks today, wow.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 24, 2010)

Also, I can get CounterStrike: Source today for $6.80. Worth it?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 24, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Also, I can get CounterStrike: Source today for $6.80. Worth it?


Yes. Go get it.


----------



## Conor (Jun 24, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Also, I can get CounterStrike: Source today for $6.80. Worth it?


Defiantly.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay, you guys convinced me. Purchased.


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spell check can be a blessing and curse =0

Ghostbusters is only 6.79. Yessssssssss

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 24, 2010)

For $6.80, man, I could not pass that *censored.2.0* up.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 24, 2010)

And to think, this is just the first day of deals. Damn you Valve, _damn you_.


----------



## John102 (Jun 24, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> And to think, this is just the first day of deals. Damn you Valve, _damn you_.


It's like Christmas all over again D=


----------



## PaJami (Jun 24, 2010)

Hm... I think I'll end up getting something. DiRT 2 for 10 bucks, would that be a good deal? Or better yet, is it a good game?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 24, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Hm... I think I'll end up getting something. DiRT 2 for 10 bucks, would that be a good deal? Or better yet, is it a good game?


DiRT 2 for $10 is a pretty good deal. I've heard it's a good game too, if you're into driving that is.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

I have no money left.


----------



## Mino (Jun 25, 2010)

That's cool.  Maybe now that everyone will be raking in so much cash they can develop something for the *censored.3.0*ing Mac.

Edit - Just bought Civ 4 for 15 dollars.  *censored.3.0* yeah Steam.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 25, 2010)

ewww.  macs.


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2010)

@ Psychonaut- I'd recommend editing before Tyeforce enters. Or, just about half of TBT's population. There'll be a *censored.2.0*storm.

I would like to get Dirt 2, seeing as I loved Grid. I spent all my money on Battlefield Bad Company 2 though, so I don't know how I'll get it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 25, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> @ Psychonaut- I'd recommend editing before Tyeforce enters. Or, just about half of TBT's population. There'll be a *censored.2.0*storm.


lol.  mac users are funny, though.  

so how bout the new steam ui, yay or nay?

also, looking forward to the rest of the sale, just to see how low prices go.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 25, 2010)

Great, a huge sale goes on when I'm broke.  Fabulous.


----------



## Pear (Jun 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, yes they are. 

Has the look been changed again? I haven't gone on in awhile because I forgot my password.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 25, 2010)

if you mean from the flat minimalistic style (one that came after steam community was added), yes, they changed from that.

they went and mac'd it up for all the pc users, but added a few useful new functions, I guess.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ScreenShot</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
friends are a big thing now, which is hit or miss, but achievements are more easily trackable without having to open up something new.  the library shows more info for games (news from a few sites, gameplay hours, friends who are playing/own the game and achievements, and a few other links on the side) but that can be changed back to the old list-style if its a bother.  the top tabs can't be, though ( Q.Q )

and the in-game overlay... takes up a good chunk of the screen with your friends and achievements... which I guess isn't bad if you don't use the overlay or whatever.

the store got a makeover too if you haven't seen it, it more or less matches the rest of the theme.

I hate it, but I guess there's some good in it.  I just wish there was an option to use the old skin, or at least get rid of those huge tabs at the top/minimize the crap in the in-game overlay :/  (I swear I noticed some function that was taken out, but I can't think about it right now @_@ )

what has science done?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 25, 2010)

Gmod and L4D2 for me


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 25, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> That's cool.  Maybe now that everyone will be raking in so much cash they can develop something for the *censored.3.0*ing Mac.
> 
> Edit - Just bought Civ 4 for 15 dollars.  *censored.3.0* yeah Steam.


Nice, man.

Civ IV is an amazing game. 

As for me, anybody else here going to buy that $5 Multiwinia pack?  That *censored.2.0* looks too good to resist.  I'm also gonna pick up Beat Hazard soon.  I'm waiting for Dawn of Discovery and Battlefront II to go on sale.


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2010)

OMGOMG, finally! After 7 long months I've finally remembered my Email password thus giving me access to my original steam account


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> OMGOMG, finally! After 7 long months I've finally remembered my Email password thus giving me access to my original steam account


Write that info down so you don't forget.  Losing a steam account is like losing your life savings.


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done, just reset my emails password but I've got to answer a question i don't know the answer of to reset my actual steam password.

EDIT: SUCCESS, I'm in ;D


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> As for me, anybody else here going to buy that $5 Multiwinia pack?  That *censored.2.0* looks too good to resist.  I'm also gonna pick up Beat Hazard soon.  I'm waiting for Dawn of Discovery and Battlefront II to go on sale.


I was looking over that, and thought about buying it.
I have Beat Hazard on the xbox, so that's all fine for steam. 

@Conor, nice! I saw you come online earlier, makes sense now. Awesome news though that you got it all back.


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, maybe I can actually get tf2 to work on this computer i'm on now.


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks for this! I just bought counter strike souce


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would be good. Would be nice to get a game with alot of us in.


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2010)

doesn't look like Team Fortress wants to work 

Anyway, is Tropico Reloaded worth the money?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> doesn't look like Team Fortress wants to work
> 
> Anyway, is Tropico Reloaded worth the money?


won't work on a friend of mine's comp (laptop) due to graphics card or some such.  if you've already updated/gotten that, sorry to suggest that, but if you haven't, it's probably what you need.  my computer ran it sloooooow before I got mine, and now it's pretty much lag-free most of the time.  and then it lags, and I'm sad. 

wait... you guys like beat hazard?  I played a demo, and can't say I really care for it... pc version if that matters... the control is a bit strange, having to aim at one point that doesn't change if you move... but whatever.

my main problem was that you run out of ammo or something like that halfway through the boss?  I know it's intention is probably so you don't just spam the attack... but I didn't really care for running out of ammo and guessing how much I had left @_@

also, I'd be game for some TF2 team stacking on some random server


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na the graphics card fine (i'm on a laptop), the processor isn't good enough, Intel's still haunting me, even on a different PC.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Na the graphics card fine (i'm on a laptop), the processor isn't good enough, *Intel*'s still haunting me, even on a different PC.


I feel your pain. God damn Intel asses.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> doesn't look like Team Fortress wants to work
> 
> Anyway, is Tropico Reloaded worth the money?


Tropico 3 + Tropico 3 Absolute Power = $16

Get it. Now.


EDIT: Day 2 sales are on.


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Xbox version of TF2 doesn't compare to the PC version and to be frank, I'm getting frustrated. I might consider putting my own PC together without Intel putting a brick wall in the way.

@beehdaubs, I probably will when my dad gets home. ^_^


----------



## AndyB (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, same here. I just want something that can play most of the games I want. 
Hopefully I can get a new one soon.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 25, 2010)

DAY 2 SALES ARE TERRIBLE.  WHERE IS BATTLEFRONT 2, STEAM?  WHERE IS IT?

@Conor: Awesome.  Enjoy being el presidente.


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> DAY 2 SALES ARE TERRIBLE.  WHERE IS BATTLEFRONT 2, STEAM?  WHERE IS IT?
> 
> @Conor: Awesome.  Enjoy being el presidente.


I don't think my CPU speed is good enough for Tropico 3 or Reloaded :|

Mine: 1.20 GHz

T3 - 2.5 GHz

Reloaded - 1.6 GHz


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you using a laptop?


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok well...that might really hamper your ability to play the game.

Do you know if your graphics card is integrated or not?


----------



## Conor (Jun 25, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I think it is.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, well it's a very strong possibility you won't be able to run this game.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 25, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> (i'm on a laptop)


your problem, right there.

seriously, no joke.  friend of mine can't play/open TF2 or portal due to being on a laptop and the graphics card not being supported/generally crap.

unless it's a gaming/high end laptop... I doubt it'll run (much less well).

I have no clue how well those cheap $20 graphics cards would work to improve your performance, (on your pc, of course) but I'm sure it would help if you don't have a dedicated graphics card in there.  integrated graphics doesn't really cut it, sadly.

my processor sucks, more or less (core 2 duo, 2.1 ghz or something like that, single core) but my video card plays tf2 like a boss.  before graphics card, i lagged like a boss.

don't blame the processor, brah.  unless it's really really ancient, in which case, I wouldn't expect it to play for nothin @_@


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 26, 2010)

They just added any Valve game 33% off and any Tripwire Interactive game 50% off.

Steam sales Day 3 starts in T-Minus 1 hour 50 minutes.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2010)

Jas0n waves goodbye to summer and hello to nerdiness 8D

EDIT: Waitwut, serious sam HD only


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 26, 2010)

Do you have to download it immediately after you buy it?
My bandwidth is almost at its limits.

-Aaron waves goodbye to summer.

EDIT: FFFFFFFFUUUUUU- Jas0n.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Do you have to download it immediately after you buy it?
> My bandwidth is almost at its limits.
> 
> TravisTouchdown waves goodbye to summer.
> ...


You can pause the download as soon as it begins


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 26, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Do you have to download it immediately after you buy it?
> My bandwidth is almost at its limits.
> 
> TravisTouchdown waves goodbye to summer.
> ...


When you buy a game it gets put immediatly into your games list, and it remains uninstalled.  You can choose when you may download and install the game.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 26, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, cool.
Thanks 8D

Also, should I buy $13.99 TF2, or wait until Engie rolls in, hoping it becomes $9.99?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 26, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can hold out long enough, I'd recommend waiting.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 26, 2010)

Left 4 Dead 2 = $10.20
AudioSurf = $2.50
Zeno Clash = $3.75

everything else, never heard of/want  supreme commander 2's there i guess


----------



## SamXX (Jun 26, 2010)

I wish they'd hurry their asses into making L4D 1/2 for Mac already, I need to get playing it again! For now the 12 Mac Games I already have on Steam will do.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 26, 2010)

Bought myself Hearts of Iron II and Introversion Complete Pack.

Normally would've costed me $65 but instead only cost me 13.50.  I LOVE YOU STEAM


----------



## SamXX (Jun 26, 2010)

Just bought Killing Floor for


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a question.

If I install Steam in another computer, my games will transfer too, right?
If they will, do I have to install every single game all over again? Or is it magically stashed somewhere in Steam's servers?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 26, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> 
> If I install Steam in another computer, my games will transfer too, right?
> If they will, do I have to install every single game all over again? Or is it magically stashed somewhere in Steam's servers?


You have to redownload them all onto that new computer.

EDIT: But yes, all your games will be availabe for download on that certain computer when you login to your steam account.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 26, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I have a question.
> 
> If I install Steam in another computer, my games will transfer too, right?
> If they will, do I have to install every single game all over again? Or is it magically stashed somewhere in Steam's servers?


if you login with your account, you should be able to access every game that you have bought on that account

your save files and things will be transfered over if the game supports "Steam Cloud" and you have that option checked in the in-game menu, for example, your items in TF2, or keyboard bindings in most games (that support it)

the game itself has to be downloaded on each computer you want to play it on.

I have no idea what the big deal about steam play is, other than mac is supported (and ps3 for the upcoming portal 2)


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right about everything but one thing.  The items in TF2 are linked to your Steam ID and are not actually located in your local files.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 26, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Jun 26, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 26, 2010)

ah.  I see what I did there.

so the tf2 items aren't technically steam cloud, since you can't turn it on/off, yeah?  steam cloud's just the bindings and options?  (covering sprays, mouse, etc., if I'm not mistaken?  I haven't tried going to another computer and playing it, before)

MY BAD BRO.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 27, 2010)

Just about to go on Killing Floor now, it better be good!


----------



## AndyB (Jun 27, 2010)

Quite a few people picked up Killing Floor it seems. Maybe get a few of us in a game sometime soon. Be a nice way to bond and you know... not die.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 27, 2010)

Just downloaded steam, still messing around with it...


----------



## Hiro (Jun 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Quite a few people picked up Killing Floor it seems. Maybe get a few of us in a game sometime soon. Be a nice way to bond and you know... not die.


Weren't you like a voice actor in that game or something? =)


----------



## Conor (Jun 27, 2010)

Half Life for


----------



## AndyB (Jun 27, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that I was.

Also, Conor Steam spoils us many times.


----------



## Conor (Jun 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose that's true ;P


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 27, 2010)

Any free games worth getting???

I still dont know how to work this *censored.2.0*.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 27, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Any free games worth getting???
> 
> I still dont know how to work this *censored.2.0*.


No free games are on there right now. Not that I know of at least.
Do you know what you can run?


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a new-ish computer. (a year and a half old I think??)

So it' fairly competant.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 27, 2010)

I blame Bdubs and Rob for these...
I went and picked up Max Payne 1 and the introversion complete pack.

... damn you two.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I blame Bdubs and Rob for these...
> I went and picked up Max Payne 1 and the introversion complete pack.
> 
> ... damn you two.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 27, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2010)

If anyone feels like buying me SF4.

wink wink nudge nudge beg beg.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 29, 2010)

*censored.3.0*ing X-Com!! afasgetrehwsjatrh

It makes me rage SO much! DX But good deal though.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 29, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*ing X-Com!! afasgetrehwsjatrh
> 
> It makes me rage SO much! DX But good deal though.


You bought it?  I'm debating whether or not to get it.  It looks really dated.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 29, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it before. I'm just expressing my rage for it.


----------



## Conor (Jul 2, 2010)

Half Life 2 for


----------



## AndyB (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of picking up Empire at War. We'll see though.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of picking up Empire at War. We'll see though.


You need a pretty good computer to enjoy it fully.  And I recommend you pick up Napoleon instead.  It's a much more improved version of Empire.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 2, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking about it, if I really wanted to play it I can just borrow a disk copy from a friend.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 4, 2010)

As it's the last day of the sales, this deserves to be brought back to attention.
The sales today are the better sales from earlier in the week.

Oh well


----------



## Conor (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm thinking of picking up Civilization 3, is it any good?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 4, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of picking up Civilization 3, is it any good?


Civ IV is better.

Just saying that if you can run it then go for it.


----------



## Conor (Jul 4, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go check on canyourunit and if I can't I'll just get CIV3.


----------

